# Android phone not recognized by computers



## jbaev

Recently my Galaxy S2 T989 has stopped being able to connect to any computer via USB. It started out as an error message saying my device was not recognized on my computer. now there isn't even a message. My phone thinks it's just being charged and doesn't even prompt a Mass Storage option
I have tried:
-doing the *#7284# trick 
-installing a new ROM
-connecting through CWM 

nothing has worked. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## wolfen1086

Do you have the Samsung usb drivers installed? If you do are you using the same usb port as when it did work?


----------



## jbaev

i have tried this on 3 different computers. One of them was windows 8, the other 2 were windows 7. one of the windows 7 computers had kies on it. it didn't work any better on it than any other ones.


----------



## wolfen1086

Wondows8 I have no experience with at all so I can't say about that one, but windows 7 is so much like windows Vista I can tell you plug it in to a usb port, let windows do its install thing ( if it does) then if its not recognized unplug it and plug it in again, if that doesn't work your gonna need usb drivers for your phone.
One question though does the phone charge when you plug it in. if it doesn't it could very well be that good old Samsung cable. if its the cable, do yourself a favor and get one for a Black berry (trust me)


----------



## jbaev

I have used Three Different Computers, and three different cables. And i have tried unpluging and pluging it back in.
I have drivers. I reinstalled Kies on all computers.


----------



## wolfen1086

When you say kies are you referring to this: 
Kies
Cause your gonna need to install usb drivers for the Phone 
Download these
1_4_6_0.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here 
and do this
1.uninstall previous drivers (control panel)
2.reboot
3.install new drivers
4.reboot!!
5.plug in your device and have fun!

I know what its like installing an entire package just to get drivers ESPECIALLY form Samsung, I use drivers only from them and I manually transfer stuff from phone to computer and the only way I ever update is ota


----------



## jbaev

not having fun quite yet...
thanks for trying though


----------



## wolfen1086

Oh one thing I forgot uninstall keis first, THEN install the drivers only. that should work.

Which rom are you on anyway? I'm on Clean GB and haven't had a problem with any MTL rom I flashed, but BTM's have given me trouble before.


----------



## jbaev

Actually I did uninstall Kies first, figuring those were the drivers. Then I found the samsung drivers and uninstalled those too. Then I restarted and installed your drivers. Then I restarted (I know that's overkill, but I was hopeful). Then I plugged it in and no go  
I was on Tuesday ROM when it started, but I installed ICS to see if it would make it better. It didn't


----------



## wolfen1086

When you plug in the usb cable does it automatically ask you to enable mass storage? I've never tried Tuesday Rom but every rom I have tried all simply charge, to get mass storage I have to drag the status bar down and click usb.

try this uninstall everything and install only the drivers and see what happens then, you might have to drag the status bar down on the ICS rom I'm not sure


----------



## jbaev

I don't see any request for USB storage on the phone. And CWM doesn't connect either. I'm getting to think that this is a unique hardware problem.


----------



## wolfen1086

if cwm doesn't connect there is something wrong somewhere, have you tried reflashing the rom?
also there may be something missing from when they compiled the rom too.


----------



## jbaev

There couldn't be the same problem with 2 different ROMS.


----------



## wolfen1086

Although its unlikely it IS possible if both roms were made by the same person. Maybe ICS isn't comparable with your phone?
I'm starting to run out of ideas here.


----------

